# Son overfed fish, water not clear and bad fishy smell



## eaeide (Apr 2, 2009)

last night my 2 yo fed our fish. i vacuumed out the food also used the net to get as much of it as i can. there was still some. well this morning i woke up and 3 of our fish had died. but the water is still cloudy and the whole house(2 stories) smells like fish. what needs to be done?


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

You need to preform a 30% water change asap. Vacuum the substrate again to remove more of the decaying food and test the water for ammonia. Over feeding and decaying food will cause an ammonia spike that can quickly kill the fish. If the water still appears cloudy tomorrow, do another 10% water change and test again for ammonia. This should clear up in a few days.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

^^ and don't feed for a few days.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

eaeide said:


> what needs to be done?


ee: In addition to the previous posts placing some new activated carbon will do wonders for immediate relief.

TR


----------

